# Alienware Case Mod



## user21 (Apr 7, 2012)

*Going to mod a second alienware case of my own. I will be changing its color scheme so thought of having some advice. did some minor paint stuff but not that as a whole. See the pics and post your views and ideas.*















*P.S. iv already tried the carbon fiber mod done by mnpctech.com to the 1st of alienware case i had.*


----------



## user21 (Apr 7, 2012)

*Let the fun and games begin.....*


----------



## de.das.dude (Apr 7, 2012)

Hello neighbour


----------



## MT Alex (Apr 7, 2012)

Looks like a much better color scheme than the previous.  Nice work.


----------



## user21 (Apr 7, 2012)

de.das.dude said:


> Hello neighbour



lol hey there


----------



## user21 (Apr 7, 2012)

MT Alex said:


> Looks like a much better color scheme than the previous.  Nice work.



removing the blue and replacing it with some other color
if you have one in mind. leme know


----------



## de.das.dude (Apr 7, 2012)

make the previously blue as black, and the black parts as metallic blue!!


----------



## user21 (Apr 7, 2012)

de.das.dude said:


> make the previously blue as black, and the black parts as metallic blue!!



The previous matched blue is nowhere within spray paint range. im using only can spray paints so limited to that aspect. Thinkin of replacing the blue with red with metalic black or with yellow and metalic black along with both side windows as well.


----------



## hhumas (Apr 7, 2012)

dear you didn't give me that case .. anyway nice keep going and make .......


----------



## user21 (Apr 7, 2012)

hhumas said:


> dear you didn't give me that case .. anyway nice keep going and make .......



you wanted it to be perfect but i cracked it up a bit so there was no use of it for you


----------



## de.das.dude (Apr 8, 2012)

where did u even find a Alienware case in your country. Did you have it brought in specially for you?


----------



## user21 (Apr 8, 2012)

de.das.dude said:


> where did u even find a Alienware case in your country. Did you have it brought in specially for you?



lolz it does not mean if there is no alienware store so you cant buy one.

if you know what i mean


----------



## micropage7 (Apr 8, 2012)

what about like this? bright color with unfinished effect


----------



## user21 (Apr 8, 2012)

micropage7 said:


> what about like this? bright color with unfinished effect
> http://img.sportruck.com/events/goodguys-del-mar-2011/150.jpg



Was thinking about it but the idea extracted from another one of my projects were like this. what you think???? seems the red n black combination might be more attractive then the yellow one :/


----------



## micropage7 (Apr 8, 2012)

red and black is standard color for now, many boards, vga cards come in with that color


----------



## user21 (Apr 8, 2012)

micropage7 said:


> red and black is standard color for now, many boards, vga cards come in with that color



hmmm right but not too many chasis i guess. what about having green and black? green as in this one


----------



## de.das.dude (Apr 8, 2012)

dude. its an alienware. give it creepy fluorescent alien-ish colors!


----------



## user21 (Apr 10, 2012)

de.das.dude said:


> dude. its an alienware. give it creepy fluorescent alien-ish colors!



What about this?


----------



## de.das.dude (Apr 10, 2012)

that not creepy. Use neon lblue or fluorescent green.!! Use glow in the dark if u want!!


----------



## xBruce88x (Apr 10, 2012)

Hmm... I've got a friend in LA (the state) with the same case he's holding for me. I haven't got around to having it shipped out here yet. But when I do, this project will help me decide what to do with it


----------



## mdnelson09 (Apr 10, 2012)

This is the same case i modded last! Same year and style, just black and gray. I posted my project log a while ago. Good luck. Cant wait to see the end result.


----------



## user21 (Apr 10, 2012)

de.das.dude said:


> that not creepy. Use neon lblue or fluorescent green.!! Use glow in the dark if u want!!



i dont want to use glow in the dark thingy as im already going to put up neons with in the case and planning to do a window mod too.


----------



## user21 (Apr 10, 2012)

xBruce88x said:


> Hmm... I've got a friend in LA (the state) with the same case he's holding for me. I haven't got around to having it shipped out here yet. But when I do, this project will help me decide what to do with it



Sure thing. admire the concern and indeed will motivate my creativity


----------



## user21 (Apr 10, 2012)

mdnelson09 said:


> This is the same case i modded last! Same year and style, just black and gray. I posted my project log a while ago. Good luck. Cant wait to see the end result.



Thanks for that but i would like to look up to your mod as well. send me the link if you can.


----------



## copenhagen69 (Apr 10, 2012)

subbed


----------



## LGV (Apr 10, 2012)

Make "new" colors...  try something like iron dust or other metal what can be magnetize after paint,(ofc dust need aplied to the paint b4 you  apply on .


or cracked paint, layer two color top of each other, must be diff but similar based paint. 
Need some practice for thet tho....


----------



## micropage7 (Apr 11, 2012)

add fluorescent accent line frame or line on the case so it would glow in the dark


----------



## mdnelson09 (Apr 11, 2012)

user21 said:


> Thanks for that but i would like to look up to your mod as well. send me the link if you can.



http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=162552


----------



## user21 (Apr 12, 2012)

LGV said:


> Make "new" colors...  try something like iron dust or other metal what can be magnetize after paint,(ofc dust need aplied to the paint b4 you  apply on .
> 
> 
> or cracked paint, layer two color top of each other, must be diff but similar based paint.
> Need some practice for thet tho....



Thinking the same. would have to see the color combination for that. metalic gold with the green shade would be something new a bit brownish too. it would and can portrait the original alien from the movie.


----------



## user21 (Apr 12, 2012)

micropage7 said:


> add fluorescent accent line frame or line on the case so it would glow in the dark



Cant find that paint over here bro


----------



## user21 (Apr 12, 2012)

mdnelson09 said:


> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=162552



Thats nicely done. the top color change was in my mind but im planning to install a glass in the top section as well now. just waiting for the weekend to come so that i can resume everything.


----------



## LGV (Apr 13, 2012)

user21 said:


> Thinking the same. would have to see the color combination for that. metalic gold with the green shade would be something new a bit brownish too. it would and can portrait the original alien from the movie.




I could send you some colours.. but you will be suprised... my gf sell fals nails..  thets the idea came from.

Actualy have some realy good material for modding.  plastic/acrylic liquid, then under UV gona be hard , ou can use it sculpting or something, have a lots of colour.. and cheap from ebay. 

actualy, have fluorescent plastic powder, but thet need diff liquid .

Dont take it in a wrong way, I wont sell anything here. Lots of cheaper on ebay.


----------



## user21 (Apr 13, 2012)

LGV said:


> I could send you some colours.. but you will be suprised... my gf sell fals nails..  thets the idea came from.
> 
> Actualy have some realy good material for modding.  plastic/acrylic liquid, then under UV gona be hard , ou can use it sculpting or something, have a lots of colour.. and cheap from ebay.
> 
> ...



show me some examples mate


----------



## angelhunter (Apr 13, 2012)

try a color changing paint it can be found in modal shops like a green/blue/purple shifting


----------



## user21 (Apr 13, 2012)

angelhunter said:


> try a color changing paint it can be found in modal shops like a green/blue/purple shifting



yes i know that color but im not going for that one its too odd now but thanks for the suggestion


----------



## LGV (Apr 13, 2012)

fluorescent , well cant find on the shop on ebay, I send my gf link. ( just look the picture )
Day and night pic.
http://szepseg-egeszseg.teszvesz.hu...lo_vilagito_porcelanpor_szett_1577160200.html
metalic ( well , I said make thet paint yourself, just for pic)
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Fashion-M...Pedicure_CA&hash=item4162a143b5#ht_3916wt_932
And cracked effect 
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/NO1-20-FA...re_CA&var=&hash=item896018f9ff#ht_4256wt_1054


----------



## user21 (Apr 13, 2012)

LGV said:


> fluorescent , well cant find on the shop on ebay, I send my gf link. ( just look the picture )
> Day and night pic.
> http://szepseg-egeszseg.teszvesz.hu...lo_vilagito_porcelanpor_szett_1577160200.html
> metalic ( well , I said make thet paint yourself, just for pic)
> ...




The 1st one actually caught my mind so well Thanks for that. extracting ideas from it but i have to see the paint market my self looks like another visit this weekend.

P.S. leme see what i can come up with n i'' let ya know.


----------



## user21 (Apr 14, 2012)

Still in office


----------



## user21 (Apr 15, 2012)

*Project update*

sanded off 2 layers of pre-paint and the 3rd was almost gone but kept it for coat purpose.










P.S. Should i color the inner case as well? perhaps the signature black which every other case has???????

addition activity done today was this... an EVGA 9800GT with reference clocks. was lying around thinking of buying another one and doing an SLI or may be a gtx460 SSC and then this 9800gt would serve as PhysX card. Eventually just sanded and painted off something like this and im still after giving the rough look to it rather then neat.


















moments away from the final thing.










to me i still want it to be more rough then its now.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Apr 15, 2012)

Nice job so far.


----------



## xBruce88x (Apr 16, 2012)

looking good!


----------



## user21 (Apr 16, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Nice job so far.



Thank you keep looking


----------



## user21 (Apr 16, 2012)

xBruce88x said:


> looking good!



Thanks stay tuned for more


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Apr 17, 2012)

Can't wait to see it finished. Almost makes me want to do something with a similar case I have.


----------



## user21 (Apr 17, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Can't wait to see it finished. Almost makes me want to do something with a similar case I have.



like wise. sure man start your engine


----------



## Bo$$ (Apr 17, 2012)

looks great!


----------



## user21 (Apr 18, 2012)

Bo$$ said:


> looks great!



Thanks for the motivation


----------



## puff0086 (Apr 19, 2012)

looking good...


----------



## user21 (Apr 20, 2012)

puff0086 said:


> looking good...



Thanks man,

just one day left to resume again


----------



## eguerrero26 (Mar 15, 2013)

*Aliensware*

http://i1340.photobucket.com/albums/o723/invader_zim1976/100_8814_zpsd7d9da99.jpg

Alienware Aurora Aliens


----------

